# Wattage of iBall JSW 252?



## ubunturocks (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello friends
After the power supply, that had come with HP machine, stopped working, I called up a guy who assembles PC and he replaced my old PSU with iBall JSW 252.
It is working fine. Recently i changed my machine with i5-2320, Intel DH67CL and 4 GB. PSU is working without any problem. Now i am planning to buy Sapphire 6670 graphics card. 
How to decide if above PSU will be sufficient for me? Because i am unable to find its wattage rating anywhere. Neither on net nor on PSU itself, this PSU is not to be found even on iBall website. Asking that guy is useless.
So please tell me should i continue using same PSU or buy another one? and if new then which one?

Thanks


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2011)

You PC assembler guy is a fu*ker.

Refer to this thread :*Power supply blacklist thread for newbies* where it is clearly written that avoid iBall PSUs. 

You are left with no other option but to replace that PSU.
Quote your max budget for the upgradation and we will advice you a new PSU at your budget.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 10, 2011)

From the model name itself one can guess that its a 250W PSU. 
So, get a branded PSU now instead of getting any local PSU and then changing it later. 
Go with FSP SAGA-II 500W for Rs.2200.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 11, 2011)

Go for FSP Saga II 500W =) It's more than enough for your rig with headroom to add at least 5-6 hard drives ( if your cabinet allows )


----------

